# went to escambia river



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

went to escambia river yesterday caught alot of under size bass .all of them were around 11/half inch.it waslittle windy ,but the water temp was good and so was the color.we also caught 3 flounder on a 10 in worm


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have had a great day then, a bad day of fishing is always better than a good day at work, and if you have had fun catching and releasing so that they can grow larger for you later, then the is no complaints. I have been fishing with people that complain when they are not on the fish right now, and don't appreciate the true value of fishing!:clap


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Where'd you catch the bass? Been a couple times this year and plan on going more, but haven't had much luck...


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*bamaman08*: noticed your post. i would assume mullet man was close to hwy 90 with him getting the flouders. 

also, i have not fresh water fished florida in many years and did not realized there is a length on bass. is that correct for escamia river and what is the regulations.

thanks


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Bass have to be 12 inches and you are allowed to keep 5 a person.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

i was fishing along the grass .put in at jims went north and south from jims .had the most luck south around the grass in all the slues.


----------

